# Car Rental In Costa Rica



## dreamin (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been looking for a 19 day rental for March.  Compact 4x4 is around $1500 with all the various insurance coverage that is required.  More expensive with the big rental companies (Hertz, Avis, etc.).  I've narrowed it down to two local companies - Poas and Tricolor.  Has anyone had experience with either of these companies?  Everything has been more expensive in Costa Rica than I had anticipated.  Thanks.


----------

